# Durango Mexico



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Just a "Heads Up"....

Food company called Sukame building a big 110 mill super meat processing plant. Maybe something down Mexico way for you ****** plumbers up there?
Some of the spec I hear being tossed about aint cheap plumbing & drainage materials!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

They pay hazard pay?

$500 a day, Kevlar and they let me plumb with my battle rifle strapped to my back and I'm there...

Durango is known nationally and even internationally for two reasons: one being that it is "the land of the scorpions" due to the many species of scorpions in the state, especially in the colonial areas, and second as "the land of cinema.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Don't know about the pay package? The engineering design is being done down this end of the world. Thought I'd let you guys know up there since it's next door! Just hope we don't make the same mistake up there as some US outfit did down here?

A power plant job was awarded to a US outfit back in the 70's! They had the office built on the correct side of the plant (if it was in the northern hemisphere). Being the opposite (since we are in the southern hemisphere) for here the office ended up sited in the dark cold side.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah

Ill take my chances in the Gulf.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What kind of meat? I would think that's a great way for the cartels to dispose of all those bodies, instead of just leaving them out in the desert. Just like "Soylent Green."


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> What kind of meat? I would think that's a great way for the cartels to dispose of all those bodies, instead of just leaving them out in the desert. Just like "Soylent Green."


Front for em..

I bet a ton of blow and weapons are pushed through that brand new facility.


----------

